# WHAT IS YOUR SHRINE? TRADITION? KEEPSAKE? RITUAL?



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I'm just curious of what some of your traditions are of the post kill when predator hunting. Do you have a shrine? Any personal traditions, keepsakes or rituals? No matter how big or small, how common or uncommon, what is it that you do?

For example:
Do you have a photo album of all your kills? 
Do you save all your pelts and have a pelt room in your house?
Do you bury your kill?
etc etc etc

I'm interested to see what everyone does, and don't yet see a thread covering this topic.

I think my own personal idea once I get some kills under my belt, is to have a photo album of every predator kill, along with dates, locations, and the bullet cartridge that took the kill.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't have any. Foxes go in the gut pit and I only take photo's for you guys really, I might send the odd photo via text to my best friend now and then.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I give thanks that there are animals to hunt and that I am able to hunt them... Then I do a mental dance.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I don't have any. Foxes go in the gut pit and I only take photo's for you guys really, I might send the odd photo via text to my best friend now and then.


How is Hamish ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hamish is doing well the lucky little kiwi! I'm off to see Julian this weekend I hope.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I write hunting articles so taking pictures is part of "the ritual". I'd much prefer to call it hobby than "ritual". So hobby wise, I take umpteen pictures, remember everything and top off with several minutes of video, for video making purpose, (another "hobby") and thats about it. Hey, that was fun, lets go call in another. Just so you know, the shrine comment is kinda creep'n me out.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Just so you know, the shrine comment is kinda creep'n me out.


Sorry, I was just trying to involve creepy people into this conversation, ha ha!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It worked !!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

my habit is to thank the spirit of said critter and place a final meal in there mouth before i skin them out and if i get the chance when i bury the critter i will try to bury a prey animal with the carcass of the the predator


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The Last Bite!

Jason have you got a Continental European back ground ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

born and raised in an irish household that still had alot of traditions brought over from the old country


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The last bite is a very main land European tradition.


----------

